

Why I Returned My iPad - tuxguy
http://blogs.hbr.org/bregman/2010/06/why-i-returned-my-ipad.html

======
tuxguy
(via
[https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1210530313...](https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=121053031321979&id=623981636)
)

